# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Trip Update Days 4-7

## CaribbeanSoul

The weather has finally cleared and yesterday (Friday) was magnificent! Today is shaping up very nicely as well. We went to the Hotel Chris for a lite bite on Tuesday afternoon. We honeymooned here in 2017 so it always hold a special place with us. We shared a lobster roll and frites.


Tuesday night we were fortunate to be seated at the chef's counter at Zion. We made reservations 3-4 months ago and it was our 2nd visit to Chef Jean-Baptiste's gem in St. Jean. A couple of photos of the seven (who's counting?) course menu. Okay, maybe it was nine.

Smoked Buffalo Mozzarella

Squid with Green Curry & Wasabi

Tasting Menu
Highly recommend this restaurant experience! 

Wednesday afternoon we stopped at GypSea for a quick bite and some rose. Great little spot and we just sat at one of their bar tables. Very busy! Wednesday night brought us to L'Isola for dinner with a quick drink at La Petite Plage beforehand. 

Kim at La Petite Plage

L'Isola Eggplant and Burrata Appetizers

Rigatoni and Carbonara pasta dishes

Excellent dinner and the pasta dishes, even though they look small, are more than enough as they are very rich and flavorful! Our second time at L'Isola and will remain on our regular rotation.

Thanksgiving Day brought us into Gustavia for a little retail therapy, a couple of beers and Le Select and takeaway pizza from L'Isoletta for our Thanksgivng/football day at the villa. First time getting pizza from L'Isoletta....it's our new favorite! We did also order the lasagna that remains in the fridge for tomorrow. 

Roman style meter long pizza....delicious!

Yesterday we woke up to crystal clear skies and spent our usual 3 hours around the pool before venturing off to Le Rivage for a little bite which turned into a larger bite. Lobster pasta for Kim and a jumbo lobster for me which translated into two dishes of lobster pasta with no shortage of lobster! The best we have had on St. Barths!


Pulled straight from the sea

Lobster pasta

Gave us the entire bottle 

That's about it for now. I'll check back when we get home on Tuesday. Sand Bar for dinner tonight. They were nice enough to rebook our reservation from last night. Too much fun and food at Le Rivage!! Thanks for reading and sharing our love for St. Barths!

----------


## amyb

Great boots on the ground food coverage.merci.

----------


## JEK

Very nice reporting  :thumb up:

----------


## Cwater

Wonderful & thanks

----------


## cec1

Wonderful dining! with great supporting photos!

----------


## Dennis

Enjoy this update!

if you’re gonna tease us with a peak of your Villa view, would you mind naming it?

Looks lovely.

----------


## GMP62

Awesome trip report! Enjoyed the dining reviews and will await your next installment once you’re hone and settled. Bon voyage!

----------


## davesmom

Fantastic photos!  I might have to add Le Rivage to the list..not the least for the lobster! The rhum vanille is so attractive!  Thank you for sharing!

----------


## cassidain

Les restauranteurs de Saint-Barth must love ya'll €€€€€€€€ 

Bonne continuation !

----------


## GramChop

Excellent report!!  All I can do is sigh while waiting for the next installment.  :thumb up:

----------

